# Skipper's Adventures - Week 46 Snowshoeing



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 46

*​


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Hiking threw the tundra to the secret base under the snow, after the snowmobiles ran out of gas I suspect


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Yep I deffinatly saw them in Iceland! I'd remember those cute little faces anywhere  I said for them to come home with me but they said they were on a mission ... They wouldn't tell me what though! 
But they did take some time to soak in the blue lagoon with me  haha

:laughing:

*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Look out, Skipper, the abominable snow budgie, Soterion, is behind you!

Lady Anne, Hermes, Miss Coco, Casper :budge::budge::budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter look like they are having so much fun in the snow.. Wish Indi and I could be there in the snow with you having fun...While you are having so much fun in the snow in Iceland we are melting from the heat here in QLD...But Skipper and Scooter be on your guard cause the abominable snow man is hiding behind a tree waiting...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Those two crazy little fella's, they look so adorable and cuddly but lurking beneath the soft downy feathers there are two tough Budgies! 
They look like they are having a lovely time out there in the snow.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This picture to me look's like the boy's are no longer in North America...perhaps Europe....perhap's Bethanyi wasn't joking when she said she seen them in Iceland...Here is what I find troubling...

Even though the boy's are calm, collective, and cool, like the top agent's they are...they have taken to snow shoes, and are off the beaten path. This can only mean that the red bag is once again in serious jeopardy. 

We still don't know what the red bag has in it that is so important, but who amongst us can doubt that it is of world wide importance.......


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Hiking threw the tundra to the secret base under the snow, after the snowmobiles ran out of gas I suspect 

Click to expand...

 You have the first portion right, Heidi!! :wow:



Bethanyi said:



Yep I definitely saw them in Iceland! I'd remember those cute little faces anywhere  I said for them to come home with me but they said they were on a mission ... They wouldn't tell me what though! 


Click to expand...

 (Cute picture, Bethany!) It's good they didn't succumb to your charms and tell you what that Top Secret Mission is all about!!



ImaPrettyBird said:



Look out, Skipper, the abominable snow budgie, Soterion, is behind you!

Click to expand...

What? Soterion can't be behind me can he? I'm sure I saw him as a contestant in the BOTM. 



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter look like they are having so much fun in the snow.

Click to expand...

 From what I've hear snowshoeing is actually pretty strenuous exercise.  
I'm sure the snow does look reallygood to you considering all the heat you have in Australia right now, Lyn.



Pretty boy said:



Those two crazy little fella's, they look so adorable and cuddly but lurking beneath the soft downy feathers there are two tough Budgies! 
They look like they are having a lovely time out there in the snow.

Click to expand...

 The cute and cuddly look is all part of the disguise, Miss Cathy! 



Jonah said:



This picture to me look's like the boy's are no longer in North America...perhaps Europe....perhap's Bethanyi wasn't joking when she said she seen them in Iceland...Here is what I find troubling...

Even though the boy's are calm, collective, and cool, like the top agent's they are...they have taken to snow shoes, and are off the beaten path. This can only mean that the red bag is once again in serious jeopardy.

We still don't know what the red bag has in it that is so important, but who amongst us can doubt that it is of world wide importance.......

Click to expand...

 Thank goodness Skipper still has the red bag with him as they trek through the snow, but - who knows what tomorrow might bring?*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally little budgie booties to keep their little tootsies warm!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe they are trying to find the enemies's secret place and pretend they are tourists! I think also that they are in Alpes (closer to me hehe)


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

It's all a façade to lead us astray and maybe acquire some treats. The so-called snow shoes are actually motorised shoe rockets and when we're not looking they'll shoot off exactly where they want to go at 100 miles an hour.

Remember, budgies are way smarter than we humans - and add secret agent budgies to that mix and you've practically got Einstein budgies on your hands.

:cell: TOP SECRET MISSION


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

This made me laugh


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

"Um, Skipper, can't we just fly there?" 
"That's the sissy's way out. Come on, move it, move it!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Finally little budgie booties to keep their little tootsies warm!

Click to expand...

 Not only booties -- warm woolen socks too! 



despoinaki said:



Maybe they are trying to find the enemies's secret place and pretend they are tourists! I think also that they are in Alps (closer to me hehe) 

Click to expand...

 You may be right, Despina! :spy:



Frankie'sFriend said:



It's all a façade to lead us astray and maybe acquire some treats. The so-called snow shoes are actually motorised shoe rockets and when we're not looking they'll shoot off exactly where they want to go at 100 miles an hour.

Remember, budgies are way smarter than we humans - and add secret agent budgies to that mix and you've practically got Einstein budgies on your hands.

:cell: TOP SECRET MISSION

Click to expand...

 :spy: Ah, Madonna understands budgies have much more resourcefulness than most realize!



Vargur said:



This made me laugh

Click to expand...

Good - laughter is good for the soul! 



ImaPrettyBird said:



"Um, Skipper, can't we just fly there?" 
"That's the sissy's way out. Come on, move it, move it!"

Click to expand...

 That sounds just like Skipper bossing Scooter around too! *


----------

